# VW Trailer Pkg. Flawed



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

When I purchased my new 07 V8 Touareg I ordered the trailer package. When I recieved the car it had only the receiver. I took the car into the dealer to have a brake controller installed but the service tech said there were no wires under the dash to connect the controller. The dealer quoted me $600 to install. I said no thanks!! I then called VWOA to try to figure out why the wires were not there and if they would pay the dealer to install since I figured it was just an oversite. What I found out is that the Touareg will not come with these wires and VWOA will not pay for the instalation. This flys in the face of logic....you pay for a trailer package and you get a hitch. All other vehicles that come with a trailer package have these wires..WHAT IS VW THINKING!! At least they can make it an option but it is not. Looks like I will have to tear my car apart myself because I refuse to pay $600 to install two wires.
For all you purchasing new Touaregs and wanting to tow something get ready to fork out some additional $$$ for the wireing on top of the trailer package.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: VW Trailer Pkg. Flawed (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_When I purchased my new 07 V8 Touareg I ordered the trailer package. When I recieved the car it had only the receiver. I took the car into the dealer to have a brake controller installed but the service tech said there were no wires under the dash to connect the controller. The dealer quoted me $600 to install. I said no thanks!! I then called VWOA to try to figure out why the wires were not there and if they would pay the dealer to install since I figured it was just an oversite. What I found out is that the Touareg will not come with these wires and VWOA will not pay for the instalation. This flys in the face of logic....you pay for a trailer package and you get a hitch. All other vehicles that come with a trailer package have these wires..WHAT IS VW THINKING!! At least they can make it an option but it is not. Looks like I will have to tear my car apart myself because I refuse to pay $600 to install two wires.
For all you purchasing new Touaregs and wanting to tow something get ready to fork out some additional $$$ for the wireing on top of the trailer package.

Hello tbroadbent,
I am very sorry to hear you were not able to get this resolved. I am surprised and very disappointed to hear that they have decided to no longer include the electric brake wiring.
It sounds like the missing wiring you are referring to is only related to the electric brake controller is this correct? I want to be clear about this as this is important information that needs to be verified.
I know in your other thread you seemed to be concerned about the wiring to the trailer lights not being there at one point. Did you get this resolved and can you confirm that you do have all of the necessary wiring to operate the trailer lights?
Do you need an electric trailer brake controller installed in your vehicle at this time? If you do I suspect a good shop can add the wiring you need for far less than the dealer.
I beleive all that is needed is to run one wire (not two) from your brake controller location to your trailer plug next to the hitch. This should not be very difficult or costly to install.
Also did you verify yourself visually that the connector is no longer under the dash?
Could someone else with an "07" please confirm that the trailer brake connector and wiring is not present?
Good luck!


_Modified by v10tdiguy at 9:52 AM 12-19-2006_


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

I agree this is dumb, I had to switch the rear wiring stuff (and ball/coupler) over from my 04 to my 06, didn't check under the dash. No TPMS option(standard but troublesome in 04) is another odd move when it is being added by others, VW deletes it. I think this decontenting partially reflects the warranty costs they were experiencing with the TPMS and perhaps dealer complaints about the towing rating/setup they were having to deal with from customers. I wonder if the same happened with the Cayenne and Audi Q7?


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Trailer Pkg. Flawed (v10tdiguy)*



v10tdiguy said:


> It sounds like the missing wiring you are referring to is only related to the electric brake controller is this correct? I want to be clear about this as this is important information that needs to be verified.
> This only refers to the electronic brake controller.


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: VW Trailer Pkg. Flawed (tbroadbent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tbroadbent* »_


v10tdiguy said:


> It sounds like the missing wiring you are referring to is only related to the electric brake controller is this correct? I want to be clear about this as this is important information that needs to be verified.
> This only refers to the electronic brake controller.






v10tdiguy said:


> tbroadbent,
> Could you please respond to all of my questions above as this will best enable us to help you and others that have 2007 or newer Touaregs. We understand that you are upset about this but if you could focus on the questions it would be helpful.
> Thanks!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: VW Trailer Pkg. Flawed (tbroadbent)*

Terry,
You should give Chris a call. He thought the wires were not there on his new '06 and actually had to hunt them down. They wires were actually tucked waaaay up into the dash.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: VW Trailer Pkg. Flawed (v10tdiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v10tdiguy* »_
Hello tbroadbent,
I am very sorry to hear you were not able to get this resolved. I am surprised and very disappointed to hear that they have decided to no longer include the electric brake wiring.
It sounds like the missing wiring you are referring to is only related to the electric brake controller is this correct? I want to be clear about this as this is important information that needs to be verified.
I know in your other thread you seemed to be concerned about the wiring to the trailer lights not being there at one point. Did you get this resolved and can you confirm that you do have all of the necessary wiring to operate the trailer lights?
Do you need an electric trailer brake controller installed in your vehicle at this time? If you do I suspect a good shop can add the wiring you need for far less than the dealer.
I beleive all that is needed is to run one wire (not two) from your brake controller location to your trailer plug next to the hitch. This should not be very difficult or costly to install.
Also did you verify yourself visually that the connector is no longer under the dash?
Could someone else with an "07" please confirm that the trailer brake connector and wiring is not present?
Good luck!

_Modified by v10tdiguy at 9:52 AM 12-19-2006_

I still need the brake controller installed. I will install the wires and controller myself with the help of a friend.
I did inspect under the dash and the wires are not there. The VW tech who installed my 1st controller also looked hi and low and did not find the wires. *Also I verified with both the dealer and VWOW that they no longer install these wires*.
The turn lights, and brake lights ARE wired, and VW took my electrical connector off my 04 trade in as that was not included in the trailer package.
Thanks V10tdiguy










_Modified by tbroadbent at 9:24 AM 12-19-2006_


----------



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

*Re: VW Trailer Pkg. Flawed (tbroadbent)*

Thanks! Before you tear into this please let us try and confirm with another 07 owner that their wires are not there. I am not doubting at all what you have been told but it is possible that VW somehow has the info messed up and the wiring is there. Its worth a shot!
You may also want to check the plug end to see if there is a brake wire connected to that end. I think it is pin 3.
Good luck!


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

I keep thinking the same thing. Good Idea about the pin 3 check. Will do tonight.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (DesertEight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DesertEight* »_I agree this is dumb, I had to switch the rear wiring stuff (and ball/coupler) over from my 04 to my 06, didn't check under the dash. No TPMS option(standard but troublesome in 04) is another odd move when it is being added by others, VW deletes it. I think this decontenting partially reflects the warranty costs they were experiencing with the TPMS and perhaps dealer complaints about the towing rating/setup they were having to deal with from customers. I wonder if the same happened with the Cayenne and Audi Q7?

VW is decontenting on other models, too, such as the GTI. I think it has more to do with profitablity than warranty concerns.


----------



## Florida Chris (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: VW Trailer Pkg. Flawed (v10tdiguy)*

Let me chime in here and confirm my '07 V10 does NOT have the brake controller plug up under the dash.
There is however, a blue brake wire at the plug next to the hitch. No telling where it runs though.
I have started another thread looking for ideas/assistance.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: VW Trailer Pkg. Flawed (Florida Chris)*

I have an '07 and agree that the hitch option is flawed. On my '04 it came with everything needed (hitch/ball/all wiring). I cannot speak to the brake controller but there was no ball/no external plug for the wiring.... I had to swap them off of my '04.
Exactly how much overall cost saving vs. annoying customers is VW saving?


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

It's not only the cost savings, but the fact u cannot order the appropiate cabling...it is not an option. Plus the fact that they remove things repeat customers expect and don't tell them.


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

After reading this thread I checked with my VW dealership's shop foreman. He confirmed the plug and wire harness are not on my '07 V10. He further stated an aftermarket brake controller cannot be used on an "07 because the car has trailor control module which is not adjustable, but will control trailers with a 7 pin connector. This is quite upsetting as I bought this vehicle primarily to tow my travel trailer. There has to be a resolution to this problem. Help!!!


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

Two thoughts that might help. If your travel trailer is around 4,000 lbs or less then you probably can get by without a brake controller, depends of course on where you are towing, etc. Second, you could put a surge type brake on your trailer.
The V10 has bigger brakes than the V6 or V8 and you can get more engine braking in S or manual mode.


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (DesertEight)*

My travel trailer is around 7,000 lbs.I still have my '04 V8 which tows it near effortlessly.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (randemar)*

How about if you get the #25 trailer wiring diagram from the '04-'06 Touareg (available from Bentley or your dealer), following it to wire your own brake booster plug? There are only 4 wires in the plug, one of which is a ground, one a wire that goes back to the 7 pin trailer socket, one goes to the trailer control module and one to the fuse box.


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Thx Spockat. I'll review this with my VW dealership's shop foreman. He semed to think the trailer contol module would pose a problem. He's probably misinformed and insists a brake contoler cannot be installed on an '07. Their policy is also not to install any third party products for liability reasons. He has another '07 V10 customer in the same situation. This customer went to a place called "Mr. Trailer" that sells and installs brake controllers. Supposedly, they said it could not be done. The shop foreman said the Touareg's trailer control module would activate the trailers electric breaks through the 7 pin connector. If this is true, I would like to know if it increased braking power proportionately. I still need the capability to activate the trailer breaks prior to the tow vehicle.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (randemar)*

Can someone post a VAG-COM scan on a new 07 controller? I'd be willing to bet they are the same as the previous models. Even if it does control the brakes (which I HIGHLY doubt), I would simply cut the wire for the brakes and rewire for your controller. Running the wires to the back can't be that hard, can it?


----------



## Florida Chris (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (randemar)*

So let me understand this...your Dealer is telling you that the VW trailer control module activates the trailer brakes? This would suggest that it has an integral brake controller. This is the first I have heard of this. Wonder how the sensitivity is adjusted? Before I tear things apart to run my own wires I'd sure like to have this confirmed.


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: (Florida Chris)*

Just got an update from the dealer. He confirmed the trailer control module controls the trailer's electric breaks, but had no details on how it works. He is in contact with VW on this situation and I asked him to get clarification on how it works. He was sure there are no adjustments. He did confirm from VW that the wire harness is no longer included and to have the dealer make and install the four wire harness would cost $700. He is going to see if VW will pay for it. Even if they agree which I don't expect, I'm not real happy with getting the car torn apart. This whole thing is beyond belief.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (randemar)*

Your dealer is either making it up as he goes along, or he is getting some BAD information. Here is why:
My 2004 V6 with self installed tow package. No control of trailer brakes without aftermarket controller - *Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G - Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854*
My 2006 V8 with port installed tow package. No control of trailer brakes without aftermarket controller - *Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G - Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854* - EXACTLY THE SAME CONTROLLER AND SOFTWARE.
V10's 2007 V10 with port installed tow package, 'claimed' vehicle control of trailer brakes -
*Part No SW: 7L0 907 383 G - Component: ANHAENGERELEKTRONIK 8854*

The controller appears to be the same controller. I have a real hard time swallowing the notion that the vehicle has a built-in brake controller for the trailer and I hope you can see why. For a VW representative to even claim this in very dangerous.
Guys, I have a contact who is the head of towing for VW North America. I will ask him about the function of trailer control module as it relates to trailer brake function. I will also ask him about the deleted wiring harnesses and what owners are supposed to do. If you have any other questions that you would like answered from VW. Post them here and I'll try to forward them on.


_Modified by aircooled at 7:55 PM 1-30-2007_


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Actually...
Yes its true, the 07 does not come with the wiring and control module. 
Yes it is true that when you buy a trailer hitch package it does not come with the control module and wiring. 
Yes it is true that so many people that own 04/05 touaregs with trailer hitches and factory installed wiring and control modules have lots of problems, especially with the electronic brake. Mainly because the trailers they own are wired incorrectly for the touareg. And yes they all say that there trailer IS wired correctly because the place they bought the trailer from said it was. 
Long story short, There were lots of complaints about touaregs not working with trailers so vw took it away. 
You can still buy the wiring and control module and the car is still pre-wired so you can just plug it in and recode the brake module and it will work.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

Slim, what control module are you referring to?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (aircooled)*

trailer control module, it is what controls the brakes on the trailer harness.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Slimjimmn)*

Slim, are you inferring that there is NO trailer control module any more? Are you also inferring that the vehicle does control trailer brakes without the need for a aftermarket controller?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Email to VWoA sent! I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## xwire (Mar 11, 2004)

the trailer brake control wire does NOT goto the factory trailer control module (from what I understand this still just controls the lights) it does how ever come from the outside plug to the in side green connector located right rear below the taillight harness, 
that said to wire in a brake controller for you trailer all that is need to be done is tap into that blue wire before mentioned and run it up to the front by the brake pedal (or where ever else you might want to mount your controller) and like spoke cat stated ground one wire, put constant 12 volts to the other and the last for the brake light in put you can tie into the brake light switch, it is a black with red tracer on the end of the four wires.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (xwire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xwire* »_the trailer brake control wire does NOT goto the factory trailer control module (from what I understand this still just controls the lights) it does how ever come from the outside plug to the in side green connector located right rear below the taillight harness, 
that said to wire in a brake controller for you trailer all that is need to be done is tap into that blue wire before mentioned and run it up to the front by the brake pedal (or where ever else you might want to mount your controller) and like spoke cat stated ground one wire, put constant 12 volts to the other and the last for the brake light in put you can tie into the brake light switch, it is a black with red tracer on the end of the four wires.

It does according to Bentley's wiring diagram for the 2004 model. And Bentley gets their info from VW, don't they? Of course, the wire coming from the trailer control module could be nothing more than the brake signal. Could it be that this signal is there so it avoids its resistance being counted by the central control module so that you don't get a light error when connected?


----------



## xwire (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

the wiring diagram has yet to be updated for the 07 yet...
but even so T4az pin #4 (the green connector located by the right rear taillight) would be the wire for the trailer brake control module signal, it just shows it coming from the trailer wiring harness, does not show where it goes from there, we would need to see the other side of connector T4az to determine what and where it goes/does
if memory serves me correctly it was just a wire going to the harness up by the brake pedal (to wire up a brake controller) which has since been discontinued
also to go along with this a plug and play connector for the new trailer wiring harness with 7 pin plug is any GM style replacement 7 pin plug, i usually use a NAPA part$ 755-1434 plugs right into the trailer connector and mount directly onto the trailer hitch as factory


----------



## Florida Chris (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (xwire)*

I wired up a brake controller to my ’07 V10 today. You need to run two wires from plug T6cf (plug T4az is not supplied on '07 MY Touaregs) to the front of the car where you mount the brake controller. Plug T6cf is located in the right rear compartment where the CD player is. It is the green connector. You will notice that the blue trailer brake wire and the red brake pedal wire run to this plug on one side, but on the ‘07’s there is no wire on the other side of this plug (which used to run up to plug T4az under the dash on earlier models). These are the two wires you will need to tap into and run forward.
Power to the brake controller is supplied on the pass side fuse box, position S19. You need to tap into this spot and run a wire to the controller. The ground wire for the controller can be grounded anywhere appropriate.
It is a hassle to have to run these wires yourself, but once you know where to tap them it is really not that big a deal. It is a shame that VW decided to save all of at most $10 and remove this wiring in new Touaregs.



_Modified by Florida Chris at 6:53 PM 2-1-2007_


----------



## asherkobin (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: 06 TDI*

What about the 06 TDI??
I'm actually taking delivery tomorrow of a 19' trailer. The RV dealer is under the impression that they will be able to install the break controller? I doubt he knows about all the Touareg weirdness and probably assumes it will be like a typical Ford/GMC/Dodge hookup.
My VW dealer quoted about $600 parts and labor. But if the RV dealer is unable to get it working, I'm not sure I can tow the trailer (without breaking assistance) to VW to get it installed. It's about 25 miles freeway, 5 miles intercity.


----------



## Florida Chris (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: 06 TDI (asherkobin)*

It is my understanding that '06 and older vehicles have the brake controller plug under the dash above where the emergency brake is so you don't need to run any wires. You just need to assemble a pigtail for your brake controller and plug it in there. $600 is an absurd price to do this. More like $25 for parts and 15-30 minutes to install it, plus however much time it takes to mount the controller. One hour ought to cut it.
For the '07 MY Touareg my complete install took about three hours and I had not done it before. Again, $600 labor is high. What is the hourly shop rate at your dealer? Any competent trailer/hitch installer should be able to do this for a more reasonable fee.


----------



## asherkobin (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: 06 TDI (Florida Chris)*

It was for parts and labor. So it included the "factory" break controller. Not sure if that's just one that they stock. I can call and find out if you're really interested. I'm going to cancel my appt if the RV dealer can't get it done.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 06 TDI (asherkobin)*

asherkobin, I would perform a visual confirm that you have a brake controller plug under the dash. You can also confirm if there appears to be a cross connect harness at the green plug in the right rear storage compartment, as Florida Chris described above.
I remain firm in my statement that there is NO factory brake controller. If you ignore this, you will be towing without any trailer brakes.


----------



## asherkobin (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: 06 TDI (aircooled)*

Just cheked...It's there. 5 more hours...I can't wait. I'm hoping to host a small Super Bowl party there







. I assume I can get an over-the-air HD signal. I assume the local KOA will be a fine place since it's just outside Seattle (and I don't want anyone to use the toilet








Oh then I have to find a storage facility for it. I live in a condo.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, it apears that some of the other 07 VW Touareg owners are finding out the trailer brake issue. I have been in Taiwan for 5 weeks and have not done the wireing on my 07 yet. But I was thinking that maybe I could tap into the trailer light connection and use the same wires for the electronic brake controller. Does anyone know if this can be done? 
ALL once we figure this out let me now what needs to be done for a clean electronic brake controller install. 
Thanks


----------



## Florida Chris (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

Tbroadbent-
Did you not see my earlier post? Specific instructions how to wire up your brake controller...


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Chris)*

I've finally gotten in touch with one of my sources at VWoA who is going to research this issue and get back with me. So, hopefully there will be an answer soon, straight from the horses mouth and not some dealership or rumor mill.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

Thanks. I wonder what happened to the last contact: fired because they removed the harness and plugs?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (tbroadbent)*

The solution for posterity: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...75156


----------



## Ten21 (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*

I was considering a 2007 but with the trailer wiring issues, no heated steering wheel and who knows what else, not gonna do it. So much for backward compatability.....


----------



## randemar (Dec 8, 2003)

I sure hope this issue is not going to die until we get an explanation from VW as promised.


----------



## fasTReg (Feb 22, 2007)

I had the same problem tok it to U-Haul to install wires, wow what a mistake, the dumbases there somehow installed it with two grounds!!! bastards still workin on getting my money back on that one.


----------



## tbroadbent (Jan 4, 2005)

This is what hapens when a car company has no clue. I would like to talk to the person who made the decision to remove the brake control wires.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (Florida Chris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Chris* »_I wired up a brake controller to my ’07 V10 today. You need to run two wires from plug T6cf (plug T4az is not supplied on '07 MY Touaregs) to the front of the car where you mount the brake controller. Plug T6cf is located in the right rear compartment where the CD player is. It is the green connector. You will notice that the blue trailer brake wire and the red brake pedal wire run to this plug on one side, but on the ‘07’s there is no wire on the other side of this plug (which used to run up to plug T4az under the dash on earlier models). These are the two wires you will need to tap into and run forward.
Power to the brake controller is supplied on the pass side fuse box, position S19. You need to tap into this spot and run a wire to the controller. The ground wire for the controller can be grounded anywhere appropriate.
It is a hassle to have to run these wires yourself, but once you know where to tap them it is really not that big a deal. It is a shame that VW decided to save all of at most $10 and remove this wiring in new Touaregs.
_Modified by Florida Chris at 6:53 PM 2-1-2007_

Chris, where did you run the wires to get them up front? along the side sills?


----------



## wkaml (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_I've finally gotten in touch with one of my sources at VWoA who is going to research this issue and get back with me. So, hopefully there will be an answer soon, straight from the horses mouth and not some dealership or rumor mill.

Any word yet? - It has been some time - seems like VWoA can't find a clear answer from Germany either...


----------

